# [POLL] Best Verizon 4G phone to get grandfathered in on?



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

*Which phone should 4G shoppers get to be Grandfathered with VZW?*​
HTC Thunderbolt 2862.22%LG Revolution 00.00%Samsung DROID Charge 1431.11%Those suck!! I'll just pay more!36.67%


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Post up what you think for peeps shopping to get in before the tiered plans.

Add opinions to back your vote below if you like.

*Charge: (Owned none, test drove one)
BAD:* No LED, weird build, laggy. 
*GOOD:* SAMOLED+ Screen, great battery life, dev support

*Revo: (Went through two of them)
BAD:* You may have Bluetooth calling issues. The two I had for a few days each had bluetooth issues when on the phone. Would cut out for a couple seconds and get fuzzy, then come back. And not a lot of devs jumping on it even though it is rooted and has a custom recovery. 
*GOOD:*Very fast and snappy phone, the Stock UI isn't horrible looking (like the Charge with it's Brown)

*TBolt: (Currently own and am pleased with)
BAD: *[Overexaggerated] Battery issues, no home Multimedia Dock.
*GOOD*: Getting better with the new radios that are being leaked. 
*BETTER*: CM7 and OMFGB for some AOSP Love.

Just a quick run down, not all details caught, obviously.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

The Bolt has shit for battery life. The LG, well it is an LG...
Gotta be the Charge!


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

...yet, no vote for the charge??


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

This thread is relevant to my interests.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Definitely the charge unless you wanna get the TB & carry around 5 batteries or so.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Samsung phones suck. HTC all the way best 4g phone by far


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't trash the others as I have not used them. I can say that I am completely happy with my Thunderbolt. I did play with a charge for a while and was only impressed with the screen. Very laggy UI.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

TBolt easy. The battery issue is over exaggerated, in my experience anyway.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

My opinions added to the OP.


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

i agree, thunderbolt battery life is overexaggerated. thunderbolt is definitely the way to go for verizon 4G phones right now. dev support is unmatched


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

The charge is the clear winner, ive researched all 3 to hell. It has the best battery life, the best screen, hdmi out, and the only negative about it can be fixed with a custom rom. The charge is newer so ofc its a little behind in roms but itl be there soon. Can't vote on mobile for some reason tho.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I say the Thunderbolt but that's just my opinion... I think the Charge will be good on development.. Kejar is doing good things with it, however I don't know how much support it will receive overall... The Bolt seems to have a pretty good Dev scene building already, if that is something that is of interest to you. While the battery on the Bolt is not the best, it is not extremely horrible like some state it is.... when i was stock I was getting about 7 hours with heavy use... which was better than I got with my Dx... however one of the biggest downfalls that the Charge has is its Samsung... and until proven other wise, their track record for updating devices is horrid, and until they start proving they are dedicated to updating devices on a more regular basis I have a hard time purchasing a product of theirs in the mobile field.


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thunderbolt for sure. I was one of the ppl *****ing about battery life... The key to extending battery is to shut things off that you are not currently using. Why do you need to be connected to 4g when the phone is just sitting idle in your pocket? Since I have started taking a proactive approach to battery consumption I don't even need to have a charger handy when I go to work or am just going to be gone all day. What I do is: 
1. set screen brightness to around 15-20% when inside
2. use the Lte ON OFF app to switch from LTE mode to CDMA when I am not using anything other than text messaging and phone calls
3. use the mobile data toggle to shut off mobile data when it's not needed (kind of redundant with step 2 but seems to yield better results)

Doing the above I can easily unplug my phone around 11:00 am and with light to moderate usage, still have between 60-80% left when i get home from work between 11:30 pm and 1:00 am.

TLDR: Thunderbolt = AMAZING! Battery life is very acceptable if you actively manage consumption.










EDIT: added screenshot


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I've decided to get the tbolt. If battery life becomes an issue I'll just get the double capacity battery. Picking it up Thursday.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Good choice dude! Glad we could help!


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I've decided to get the tbolt. If battery life becomes an issue I'll just get the double capacity battery. Picking it up Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


good choice for sure. If you follow my tips in my previous post, battery life will not be an issue. BTW I am using stock battery. I know it all seems a bit of a P.I.A but give it a few days and it just becomes habit.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

It's important to note that you will be able to keep unlimited data even if you wait and upgrade after they release tiered data plans. As long as you already have unlimited data on your line your good to go. Only new customers and lines without a 29.99 unlimited plan will be forced into the new tiers.


----------

